

Getting Your Startup Noticed - nathanburke
http://marketingstartups.com/2009/05/28/the-first-six-steps-of-getting-your-startup-noticed/

======
nathanburke
I jotted down the first things I'd do if I were to begin promoting a new
startup today. I'd love to hear other suggestions.

